

Apple Reportedly Going To Buy Audio Company Beats Electronics For $3.2 Billion - leothekim
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-to-buy-beats-2014-5

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961)

Other submissions, some have up-votes, some have comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980)

